# Tommy at the River Part Deux (pic heavy)



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Paul sent me the rest of his images...  Tommy at the river, running with Mom and big sis Maybe, and with his brother Paul!


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

luv the zipper! cute cute pup!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh goodness!! He is absolutely adorable! I love the first picture with the duck in his mouth. It looks like the one with the geese in the background he's saying "please... can I go get 'em". What beautiful pictures. BJ


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sure looks like a great day to be Tommy. What fun chasing birds, balls and buddies. Great batch of pictures that just make me smile.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, Tommy is one handsome Golden. Denise


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> It sure looks like a great day to be Tommy. What fun chasing birds, balls and buddies. Great batch of pictures that just make me smile.


 
He has a pretty "ruff" life, as you can see...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Tommy is just too cute, love the pictures!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Wonderful pics Laura. Tommy sure is growing into a handsome boy. I especially love those actions shots. They're so hard to get. Good job Paul.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Very cute!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

love the family running -- forgot, what river is it?? (looks like an ocean!)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DUSTYRD2 said:


> Wonderful pics Laura. Tommy sure is growing into a handsome boy. I especially love those actions shots. They're so hard to get. Good job Paul.


I'll tell him.  He is very pleased with them, and especially proud that Sylvia chose to use one of his images on the Birnam Wood website!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

SO CUTE! Love the pup...great pictures


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Love love love all the photos!!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*Action!!*

Loved the action shots, seriously cute puppy! Great photos.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

he's adorable, great pic's


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

he sure is one good looking pup !!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great shots and action, love the first picture of Tommy.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's adorable! He does have the good life. I'd love to live in that kennel!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Great Pictures, sure is a good looking boy!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kimm said:


> He's adorable! He does have the good life. I'd love to live in that kennel!


He just visits that kennel  He does love it, being out there where "all the action is", but, when we are home he is where The Dogfather is. In fact, last night after work I had to go to my Mom's and take care of some problems for her, so was much later getting home than usual. When I got there, I went straight to the kennel, and was going to let everyone out, clean, and feed. Tommy was not there. I figured that The Dogfather had already taken him up to the house (maybe freshly bathed?). So, I putzed around, played with the dogs, fed everyone, and went up to the house. No Dogfather. No Tommy. :uhoh: I panicked, called his cell phone, he didn't answer. Now I'm thinking he was working really late and Tommy has been stolen. I knew he hadn't gotten loose, because the runs were closed and snapped. Still, I ran around the entire property, calling him. Tried calling the Dogfather again, several times, I didn't want to leave him a message that his puppy was missing... I was just coming down the hill towards the house when I saw his truck pull into the garage. A few seconds later, out pops Tommy! I had that split second "Thank doG you are okay, now I am going to kill you" flash. The Dogfather started out towards the kennel just as I hit the garage and I asked him where they'd been. Amazingly calmly, I might add... Seems that he'd gotten home from work and gone down to our neighbor's - his fishing buddy - who have a new Golden puppy (Roxy just took my PK class and she and Tommy are pals) and took Tom with him so they could play. Well, The Dogfather visiting Mark includes one or ten beers and the time got away from him. (It's SUCH a guy thing - Mark is a fine woodworker and has converted a small barn on their property into a cool little woodshop. It has a beer fridge, and tv. The guys hang out there, smoke cigs and drink beer and gossip like girls.) And his cell phone was in the truck, so he never heard it. 
The Dogfather got a mini lecture about at LEAST leaving me a note so I don't panic when Tommy goes MIA. He tried, feebly, to guilt trip me - "But, what if TOMMY has taken ME somewhere - you're not yelling at HIM to leave you a note! :doh: Sheesh. Beer.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

spruce said:


> love the family running -- forgot, what river is it?? (looks like an ocean!)


Those shots were actually right at the mouth of the Boadman River, and you are seeing the Boardman Lake, as well.

He tries _very _hard to keep up with Zoom and Maybe. His mother is so competitive, she never gives him a break. Sister Maybe, on the other hand, often holds back a bit for him, it's interesting to watch.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great pics! Tommy is adorable-and your son is pretty cute too


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Great pics! Tommy is adorable-and your son is pretty cute too


Thanks, Linda. I like them both. A lot.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> He just visits that kennel  He does love it, being out there where "all the action is", but, when we are home he is where The Dogfather is. In fact, last night after work I had to go to my Mom's and take care of some problems for her, so was much later getting home than usual. When I got there, I went straight to the kennel, and was going to let everyone out, clean, and feed. Tommy was not there. I figured that The Dogfather had already taken him up to the house (maybe freshly bathed?). So, I putzed around, played with the dogs, fed everyone, and went up to the house. No Dogfather. No Tommy. :uhoh: I panicked, called his cell phone, he didn't answer. Now I'm thinking he was working really late and Tommy has been stolen. I knew he hadn't gotten loose, because the runs were closed and snapped. Still, I ran around the entire property, calling him. Tried calling the Dogfather again, several times, I didn't want to leave him a message that his puppy was missing... I was just coming down the hill towards the house when I saw his truck pull into the garage. A few seconds later, out pops Tommy! I had that split second "Thank doG you are okay, now I am going to kill you" flash. The Dogfather started out towards the kennel just as I hit the garage and I asked him where they'd been. Amazingly calmly, I might add... Seems that he'd gotten home from work and gone down to our neighbor's - his fishing buddy - who have a new Golden puppy (Roxy just took my PK class and she and Tommy are pals) and took Tom with him so they could play. Well, The Dogfather visiting Mark includes one or ten beers and the time got away from him. (It's SUCH a guy thing - Mark is a fine woodworker and has converted a small barn on their property into a cool little woodshop. It has a beer fridge, and tv. The guys hang out there, smoke cigs and drink beer and gossip like girls.) And his cell phone was in the truck, so he never heard it.
> The Dogfather got a mini lecture about at LEAST leaving me a note so I don't panic when Tommy goes MIA. He tried, feebly, to guilt trip me - "But, what if TOMMY has taken ME somewhere - you're not yelling at HIM to leave you a note! :doh: Sheesh. Beer.


LOVE that masculine logic. I think I'd have to say that the only place Tommy will be taking him is straight to the doghouse!!!! lol ALSO... sure hope you've educated him about not smoking around his precious pal !!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> The Dogfather visiting Mark includes one or ten beers and the time got away from him. (It's SUCH a guy thing - Mark is a fine woodworker and has converted a small barn on their property into a cool little woodshop. It has a beer fridge, and tv. The guys hang out there, smoke cigs and drink beer and gossip like girls.) And his cell phone was in the truck, so he never heard it.
> The Dogfather got a mini lecture about at LEAST leaving me a note so I don't panic when Tommy goes MIA. He tried, feebly, to guilt trip me - "But, what if TOMMY has taken ME somewhere - you're not yelling at HIM to leave you a note! :doh: Sheesh. Beer.


sure hope Tommy was driving! :


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorgeous pics. Loving the running pics. They are brilliant. Good looking pup.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

arcane said:


> sure hope Tommy was driving! :


:doh: Thankfully, Mark and Cindy are about 1/4 mile away, and he _could _have thrown it in neutral and coasted down the hill right to our house.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> LOVE that masculine logic. I think I'd have to say that the only place Tommy will be taking him is straight to the doghouse!!!! lol ALSO... sure hope you've educated him about not smoking around his precious pal !!


The puppies were just outside the woodshop in a large fenced area. The Tominator practically fell asleep in his dinner last night, they played so hard! :


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

it's sure hard to be a puppy in your house.LOve all photos.He is some handsome dude!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Great pics, Laura! So glad Paul took pics since we know how YOU are! LOL!

Tommy is so gorgeous and growing so fast!!! Glad you didn't off the Dogfather ,
He sleeps with the fishes,LOL!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Debles said:


> Great pics, Laura! So glad Paul took pics since we know how YOU are! LOL!
> 
> Tommy is so gorgeous and growing so fast!!! Glad you didn't off the Dogfather ,
> He sleeps with the fishes,LOL!


Whaddya mean, "how _I _am"?!?!?!  Photographically challenged? It's an illness. I cannot help it. LOL


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, thats it!!!!! I am coming back as a dog in your house. Every single one of them 2 and 4 legged look happy, healthy and handsome!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

cham said:


> Ok, thats it!!!!! I am coming back as a dog in your house. Every single one of them 2 and 4 legged look happy, healthy and handsome!!!


And right now, FILTHY! ACCCKKK! We are getting this sort of spitting 
"I wanna be snow when I grow up" rain. Just enough to assure a nice topping of slippy, slidey mud. (MARY - The Missouri Crew would be in HEAVEN). My son Cole is replacing all the pet doors on the kennel so all the dogs are out in the dog yard, whopping it up big time. 
So much for taking tomorrow off. There's gonna be a whole lotta bathing goin' on. :doh:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> The puppies were just outside the woodshop in a large fenced area. *The Tominator *practically fell asleep in his dinner last night, they played so hard! :


Great shots.....Tommy is growing up so fast...
"The Tominator" cracks me up!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Laura , maybe you need a support group for the photographically challenged! LOL!

But with the great pics Paul takes, why bother?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> And right now, FILTHY! ACCCKKK! We are getting this sort of spitting
> "I wanna be snow when I grow up" rain. Just enough to assure a nice topping of slippy, slidey mud. (MARY - The Missouri Crew would be in HEAVEN). My son Cole is replacing all the pet doors on the kennel so all the dogs are out in the dog yard, whopping it up big time.
> So much for taking tomorrow off. There's gonna be a whole lotta bathing goin' on. :doh:


Im sure the Crew would be in heaven.... We all know how they love that mud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Im sure the Crew would be in heaven.... We all know how they love that mud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


Well, Mary, here's the thing. I love you, really, I do. BUT, I just don't think that the Misoouri Crew would be a good influence on the Nitelite Dogs. So far, while they DO like their mud, they have not quite achieved that elevated, state of the art wallowing that your dogs have. And I just am not altogether sure that that is a championship title that I want to add to their names. !!!!!  I mean, seriously, you have WORLD CHAMPION Mud Dawgs!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Tommy is soo handsome. Looks like he is enjoying life.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Well, Mary, here's the thing. I love you, really, I do. BUT, I just don't think that the Misoouri Crew would be a good influence on the Nitelite Dogs. So far, while they DO like their mud, they have not quite achieved that elevated, state of the art wallowing that your dogs have. And I just am not altogether sure that that is a championship title that I want to add to their names. !!!!!  I mean, seriously, you have WORLD CHAMPION Mud Dawgs!


Not all are Mud champions..... Hootie is my prissy boy who doenst like to get muddy!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy's so handsome! How old is he?

AND WOW! Your son is HOT!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> So much for taking tomorrow off. There's gonna be a whole lotta bathing goin' on. :doh:


...Of course with the Dogfather's wonderful help, right? I mean, since we know he can do it...

Absolutely wonderful pics....that pup has a face that makes you look twice, three times....OK, four. 

Love the action shots too, Paul got them all 'tucked up' and all 'stretched out' running, loved them.
Keep that boy around.....I see more Nitelite pics in our future with him, hahaha:


----------

